# King



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

King was put to sleep tonight.
My mother and I went with him.. my mom was going to go alone, but I decided at the last minute that I really wanted to go, he has been there for me for the past 6 years and I couldn't let him be there for me through the roughest times and me not be there for him at his roughest time. I was ready to not go in the door.. but I am so glad I did. He has been in pain his whole life. The vet gave him a sedative and he was so happy.. he laid there, very relaxed, tail wagging- we sat with him for 45 minutes. Then they gave him the rest of the medicine, he went so easy.. We were worried he would fight it because we had heard of that happening.. but he didn't. That helped so much.. he was ready to go. It was the most heartbreaking experience.. but so incredibly peaceful, too.. I'm so happy we could hold him pain free for the first time in his life. He knew he was loved. I'm so happy I went, I will never not go with any of my dogs now- it's so incredibly hard but I need to give that to them, after all they give to me. 
I came home and Skylar laid with me for an hour.. she never cuddles but she laid with her paw on me, on my bed. She knew.. she didn't look for him when we came home. 

Rest in Peace, King- you were an amazing dog and I'll always love you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

RIP King. He was a well loved dog


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My heart breaks for you, for I have been there several times myself. Find peace in the thought that King is now running free at the bridge. Run free sweet boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I am glad you made the decision to be with him during his last moments...my heart aches with you and mom. I lost a few tears while reading your post. RIP King...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

RIP King.. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Mom.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP King. Run without pain at the bridge.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Just till you see him again "At the Bridge"!

We can all feel the pain but also the hope and their relief!

RIP King!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Seeing them through to the end is so hard. I'm glad that King was at peace,


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs: Run free sweet King.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss, it's so heart breaking.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It's never easy to "let them go".. RIP King... hugs to you and your family.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Rest in peace sweet baby :halogsd:


----------



## mandyswinos (Nov 25, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your loss i to shed some tears i lost my gsd last year i was unable to be with mine when she went so didn't get the chance to say goodbye and that will always hurt me... r.i.p king


----------



## HollyAnn (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm right there with you. It's been less than 24 hours since my heart dog left me . . .the pain is so overwhelming. I was so blessed to have him for 11+ years. I hope my heart heals


----------



## skischool (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I am sure he was happy you were there for him when he needed you the most. Definately the hardest part of having a pet...


----------

